# Are these 24"s off an E-bike???



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

So I picked up this crazy tough looking set of 24" combos from a second hand shop thinking they'd fit one of my other bikes, the front wheel fits my Marzocchi Bomber DJ1's but the rear hub is SUPER wide and the axle is 12mm, my bike takes 10mm rear.


































Also, does it look like there is something missing off this side of the rear hub? A spacer possibly?










I'm super curious as to what they are off, they're pretty uncommon by the looks of it, maybe a 24" dirt jumper or maybe a 24" DH bike?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Disc side has a curved spacer, that brings it way out, 5-10mm I'd guess. A simple search will reveal.


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

I've found the rear hub is a "Sun Ringle Demon" and it is missing a spacer on the disc side.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yuuuuuuuuup!
a whopping 2 second search.


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

matt4x4 said:


> Yuuuuuuuuup!
> a whopping 2 second search.


Haha, I wish I was that good, took me 40 minutes.


----------

